# Emerald Coast Golf Trail Discounts!



## teeitup (Jun 30, 2010)

The Emerald Coast Golf Trail, which consists of the following golf courses, Tiger Point Golf Club, Scenic Hills Country Club, The Club at Hidden Creek, and Shalimar Pointe Country Club, is waiving the initiation fee if you join by August 1st! Memberships start as low as $109! Visit us on the web at www.emeraldcoastgolftrail.com or email Shanean Jones, Membership & Activities Sales Director at [email protected] for more information.


----------



## teeitup (Jun 30, 2010)

Don't miss this great deal! PFF members can join for no initiation fee! Members enjoy great benefits! First drink is always free! Unlimited Green Fees! Member only events! Discounts on retail and F & B! many many more!!! Contact Shanean Jones for more information! [email protected]


----------

